# Elevador de 3V a 5V



## pechotoro (Nov 2, 2006)

Necesito elevar el voltage de 3V a 5V con un Diodo Zener y un Transistor. Soy un poco novato pero me han dicho que se hace con eso. Alguien me puede ayudar con el esquema? gracias


----------



## Apollo (Nov 3, 2006)

Hola pechotoro:

No se puede subir un voltaje con un zener y un transistor, la única aplicación para estos componentes es la de estabilizar un voltaje. pero eso funcionaría al revés de lo que necesitas.

Es decir, si tuvieras una entrada de 5V pones el zener en la base del transistor (y algunos otros componentes), y obtienes un estabilizador de voltaje, que lo mantendía en 3V, pero no al revés.


----------



## Turkito (Nov 3, 2006)

Este voltaje que necesitas elevar es voltaje es continuo o alterno?....Si es Alterno puedes utilizar un doblador de voltaje con diodos! pero en este caso si tu entrada es 3V la salida sería 6V, pero esto se podria resolver utilizando un Zener a la salida del circuito doblador de voltaje.... Ahora no te coloco el circuito! pq no tengo simulador instalado!!.. de todas formas si tienes un libro buscate "DOBLADORES DE VOLTAJE CON DIODOS" y verificas allí.....

SALUDOS


----------



## pechotoro (Nov 4, 2006)

Esque tengo que usar dos pilas de 1.5V, en total 3V y para subir a 5V y poder alimentar el pic...


----------



## Norberto (Nov 4, 2006)

El PIC si miras las hojas de datos puede funcionar con 3V y con un poco menos tambien, fijate para que lo vas a utilizar!!


----------



## gaston sj (Nov 9, 2006)

hola toro 

aca te mand un circuito pero me parece que no es con diodos realmente no encontre nada mas http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/elev3v5v/index.htm espero que te sirba un saludo 



gaston


----------

